# Tommy Farmer Cast Pro Series Blanks Are in



## pinfish (Sep 9, 2009)

FishSticks has 2 styles of Tommy's Blanks in the 13' 3-6oz and the 10' 1-4oz very limited quantities of each. Give us a call and we will be glad to hook you up.
919-900-8998
Scott Parsons


----------

